# chihuahua pjs back at Target



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey guys just wanted to let anyone who doesnt know already that Target has chi pjs and more than ever~~ i went the other other night and spent...well lets say a good amount :lol:

i got the blue ones 








this is an adorable set. its a long sleeve shirt and chi pjs!








bought these too, they were on clearance! 50% off! cant beat that









watch out for the 1st set of pjs though as the back stitchings were a bit cheaply looking but the pjs itself are WARM...very COMFY!!!!...im so happy with my my purchases. 

goodluck hunting them down!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Wish we had target here already! It's supposed to be coming in the next couple of years I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Wish we had target here already! It's supposed to be coming in the next couple of years I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


ohhh a target in canada! hehe i barely go to target. only for chi stuff when they come out and sometimes starbucks hehe! :eatdrink:


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Cute, cute, cute!  Do you know--are they available in plus sizes?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ChicaChi said:


> Cute, cute, cute!  Do you know--are they available in plus sizes?


the largest size they have is XL!~ i wear a large and its still big on me but comfy enough because this kind of material is known to shrink a bit when washed and dried


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Wish we had target here already! It's supposed to be coming in the next couple of years I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


We're getting target in Ontario in march I think all of our zellers closed down some turned into walmart and the rest will be targets! Cannot wait!!!!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish there was a Target in the uk... I want the black ones and the purple ones!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i think i'm going shopping today to Target. someone, that doesnt live in the US has asked me if i can buy a pair for her. so, if anyone wants me to pick up a pair for them... just let me know, i'll have to know within a few hours. i'll just charge you the price i pay plus my cost to ship to Anywhere


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Darn I was just there last night but didnt look!


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Natti said:


> I wish there was a Target in the uk... I want the black ones and the purple ones!!!


I love the purple ones too! Have u seen any chi clothes in UK anywhere? 

I got a PJ T-shirt I got in House of Fraser in the sale for £3!!! But I'm always on the look our for stuff. At the moment I'm looking for chihuahua christmas cards, but not having a lot of luck. 

x


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

I love these! i got the blue ones and the black ones that come in the set! they are so soft! and anyone who doesnt have a target, the pjs are also on the online store!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> ohhh a target in canada! hehe i barely go to target. only for chi stuff when they come out and sometimes starbucks hehe! :eatdrink:


THERE'S STARBUCKS THERE?! There's a starbucks in the bookstore here and I always go there. This could be dangerous.



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> We're getting target in Ontario in march I think all of our zellers closed down some turned into walmart and the rest will be targets! Cannot wait!!!!!


We're getting one here too! I just googled it and it looks like it will be here in spring 2013. Get out of here Zellers!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> THERE'S STARBUCKS THERE?! There's a starbucks in the bookstore here and I always go there. This could be dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting one here too! I just googled it and it looks like it will be here in spring 2013. Get out of here Zellers!


Target is the mystical place of wonder. I adore it there. Starbucks and target in the same store, like mine is, is a wonderland of joy. There is a saying here that you go into target for 1 thing and leave with 20. It is very true.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

haha! that Target by the bf's place we go to sometimes has a starbucks AND a small food court but majority just have starbucks :lol:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh man. This sounds amazing.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I just went to target.ca and that Bullseye dog is at the top of the page and Odie's on my lap watching him. So cute.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I just went to target.ca and that Bullseye dog is at the top of the page and Odie's on my lap watching him. So cute.


hehe cute!  their mascot is adorable~ ull love it when it comes to ur area  they have great sales! i try not to go there too much though so i dont go broke between there and Kohls...lol :lol: theyre all 5 to 10 min drive for me...go figure right


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> hehe cute!  their mascot is adorable~ ull love it when it comes to ur area  they have great sales! i try not to go there too much though so i dont go broke between there and Kohls...lol :lol: theyre all 5 to 10 min drive for me...go figure right


Similar problem with Target and Kohls here.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Those are adorable! I might have to make a trip to Target soon. I use the lounge pants to take Jaxx out at night.



pupluv168 said:


> Similar problem with Target and Kohls here.


I wish we had a Super Target here, we have regular Target though! I so miss shopping somewhere other than Walmart for groceries.

I love when my mom goes to Kohls when they are giving out Kohls cash because she calls me and gives me the codes so I can use the Kohls cash. Last year I think she gave me a code for $150 in Kohls cash.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

There's a Target opening across the street from me! I cannot wait! ha ha


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

you got a bargain on those clearance chi jammie bottoms. i just went to my Target and they had them but they werent on clearance  ( still not too bad a price though at 14.99 )


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Those are adorable! I might have to make a trip to Target soon. I use the lounge pants to take Jaxx out at night.
> 
> 
> I wish we had a Super Target here, we have regular Target though! I so miss shopping somewhere other than Walmart for groceries.
> ...


ohhhh those things are confusin LOL~ but great thing for u!  congrats!



KittyD said:


> There's a Target opening across the street from me! I cannot wait! ha ha


lol bet u cant! they always have hello kitty stuff there lmao~



elaina said:


> you got a bargain on those clearance chi jammie bottoms. i just went to my Target and they had them but they werent on clearance  ( still not too bad a price though at 14.99 )


aw elaine! yes its not a bad price at all


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I saw this title and thought pjs for your chihuahua. I saw some Christmas pjs for pets but small was way too large.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kellyb said:


> I saw this title and thought pjs for your chihuahua. I saw some Christmas pjs for pets but small was way too large.


lol i already know a buncha poeple who make custom pjs for the pups but dexter hates clothes with legs and kc...i havent tried yet lol as she keeps growin


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am not sure if this helps anyone but the pink ones are on target.com


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

kellyb said:


> I am not sure if this helps anyone but the pink ones are on target.com



i tried to look on target. com but my computer works so slow on that site . i know my computer is old but some sites work slower than others. 

are the pink pj's 14.99 or are they on clearance ?


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I got the purple ones today!!! Couldnt find the set.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

They had them all on clearance but non in my size.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

